# Pre-workout Routine



## Viduus (Sep 8, 2018)

So I’m finding my Saturday morning workouts are a little slow to get started. I workout with a coach twice a week and that hour is valuable time so the lost 10 minutes is starting to bother me.

I’m forcing myself to get to the gym an hour early, throw back a white monster, run for a bit, throw the headphones in and do some quick warmup sets for each major group in order to hit the training session going full steam. This is much different then when I train by myself.

Does anyone have any OCD pre-workout routines to help themselves get into the mindset? Random curiousity..


----------



## Jin (Sep 8, 2018)

Pantera, adderral, cigarette, hate. 

And water. Lots of water. 

Joking aside you tend to overthink things. An hour warmup isn’t bad, per say, but it shouldn’t be necessary. You can have all th knowledge in the world but without the drive you won’t amount to your potential. (I’m guilty of just going through the motions too and this is advice to myself as much as to you). 

Find something positive that motivates you. If not find a thought that makes you want to kill people and feed off that.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 8, 2018)

My preworkout routine:

-prior to leaving for the gym I will sit with my journal, write out my workout, and visualize myself doing the reps while drinking a cup of coffee
-on the way to the gym, listen to Tom Platz or one of the other greats talk about motivation
-at the gym, 5 min warm up on the treadmill with my headphones cranked up.
-then get to it


----------



## Viduus (Sep 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> Pantera, adderral, cigarette, hate.
> 
> And water. Lots of water.
> 
> ...



You're correct about over thinking things but that’s my nature. I fully understand it’s not necessary but I have “manic” tendencies in my personality and I enjoy diving into things. That extra little stretch is part of the fun for me. 

Plus it’s your fault for giving me goals to aspire to! When I have “worms under my skin” I might slow down a bit


----------



## Viduus (Sep 8, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> My preworkout routine:
> 
> -prior to leaving for the gym I will sit with my journal, write out my workout, and visualize myself doing the reps while drinking a cup of coffee
> -on the way to the gym, listen to Tom Platz or one of the other greats talk about motivation
> ...



I knew there was someone else that enjoys digging into it too! Tom Platz videos are the YouTube equivalent of adderral.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 8, 2018)

I use outlift


----------



## Viduus (Sep 8, 2018)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I use outlift



Thanks, I didn’t mean pre-workout supplements. More of a pre-workout ritual. Anything you do to get in the zone etc. more of a mental pre workout supplement!

Even though Jin was joking, I like that idea of pantera, addarrel and hate lol. I’m not that kind of guy but it would be awesome to tap into that then go imitate a branch warren workout.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 8, 2018)

your man crush for jin is starting to get a bit wierd... that being said, I look forward to my workouts all day til i step foot in the gym, add a good preworkout, cig, 15 mins on the incline treadmill with some loud metal cranked up followed by observing the dumb fukks around for a minute or so is enough to fuel the hate it requires to get at it. If you haven't yet heard Hatebreed i suggest you download thier album Perseverance for starters, pr's are made to them...


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 8, 2018)

Awesome dear...whatever it takes!! I myself, just always went in..trained and left!!!


----------



## Trump (Sep 8, 2018)

Some bell end on his phone inbetween bicep curls in my squat rack gives me a great warm up. Blood pumps everywhere in anger as I stand 2 feet away glaring at him until he gets the point and ****s off. Unless the guy is curling more than I bench then I just smile in admiration at him and wish I was that strong


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 8, 2018)

I go straight to the locker room, take off my clothes, show the other members what I am working with, then dress and hit the weights....


----------



## Elivo (Sep 8, 2018)

Just get up and go and get the shit done, only routine I’ve had. Sometimes the getting up and going takes some effort lol


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 8, 2018)

Go out to my gym, fire up the TV, tuned, fans or heater depending on season, preworkout, check the BS on UGBB while the preworkout kicks in, tear shit up.


----------



## snake (Sep 8, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Does anyone have any OCD pre-workout routines to help themselves get into the mindset? Random curiousity..



On Saturday morning, my leg day is mega OCD; it's bad. Out of bed the exact same time, 20 min. wake up with a 20 oz cup of  mud, start stretching at the exact same time, then foam rolling the legs and back, right out to the gym for a few min of inversion and I start my warm up at 9:15 AM. My music for the pre-workout stretching is soft and relaxing until the heavy shit start.


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 9, 2018)

Viduus said:


> So I’m finding my Saturday morning workouts are a little slow to get started. I workout with a coach twice a week and that hour is valuable time so the lost 10 minutes is starting to bother me.
> 
> I’m forcing myself to get to the gym an hour early, throw back a white monster, run for a bit, throw the headphones in and do some quick warmup sets for each major group in order to hit the training session going full steam. This is much different then when I train by myself.
> 
> Does anyone have any OCD pre-workout routines to help themselves get into the mindset? Random curiousity..



just some good tunes pump me up on the way to the gym and think about yoga pants


----------



## Viduus (Sep 9, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> just turn some good pump me up music on the way to the gym and think about yoga pants



It’s sad but I’m starting to enjoy hot chicks in racer back tanks even more. Something about a detailed back that’s really growing on me.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 9, 2018)

Viduus said:


> It’s sad but I’m starting to enjoy hot chicks in racer back tanks even more. Something about a detailed back that’s really growing on me.



oh hell yea man


----------



## Maijah (Sep 9, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> your man crush for jin is starting to get a bit wierd... that being said, I look forward to my workouts all day til i step foot in the gym, add a good preworkout, cig, 15 mins on the incline treadmill with some loud metal cranked up followed by observing the dumb fukks around for a minute or so is enough to fuel the hate it requires to get at it. If you haven't yet heard Hatebreed i suggest you download thier album Perseverance for starters, pr's are made to them...



Gibs I grew up on that shit, Jamie lived in the town next to me. Ive been to too many shows to count


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 10, 2018)

snake said:


> On Saturday morning, my leg day is mega OCD; it's bad. Out of bed the exact same time, 20 min. wake up with a 20 oz cup of  mud, start stretching at the exact same time, then foam rolling the legs and back, right out to the gym for a few min of inversion and I start my warm up at 9:15 AM. My music for the pre-workout stretching is soft and relaxing until the heavy shit start.



Damn must be nice to sleep in


----------



## bvs (Sep 10, 2018)

Smoke a cone, smash some kill it pre workout, do my pre workout dump, drive to gym with metal blasting


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 10, 2018)

A relaxing bath by candlelight with some kenny g playing.....

Fuk outta here, some good rock like van halen, ac/dc, buckcherry, etc, and looking at some nice asses in yoga pants or milfs does it for me. Works even better if they're checking me out too!
For the past month there's a girl there with here clingy, dweeb boyfriend and she's eyeing me up like my dog looks at a steak.  She's gotta be 20 - 25 years younger than me but since I'm walking around like the alpha mothafukka that I am she's like a moth to a flame.
Yup, that does it for me.


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 10, 2018)

Viduus said:


> It’s sad but I’m starting to enjoy hot chicks in racer back tanks even more. Something about a detailed back that’s really growing on me.



Shitt bro you been in heaven today had one on each side of me, I’m not into the muscle look on a chick but I’d ate that ass


----------

